# Help! Need Shampoo/Conditioner...



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am completely out of dog shampoo & conditioner for London & Preston. We usually use Nature's Specialties which I LOVE. I was thinking about giving Pure Paws a try since so many of you have had great results with it, but I think I need something NOW (as in tomorrow, Sunday). They are such a mess!!! The human shampoo/conditioner is not cutting it -- I've tried several types recommended on here and I hate them all!

So...from Petco or Petsmart, are there ANY brands you would recommend that do a wonderful job of cleansing & moisturizing?

There is John Paul Pet, Pet Head, EarthBath, MarthaStewart Pets, etc. Those are just some of the brands I can think of off of the top of my head that don't seem too bad.

Any that you've tried and liked? :blink:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I would probably go with the Eathbath or the John Paul Pet.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Or Biogroom


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Or Biogroom


 
I forgot all about Biogroom, they have a couple of nice products.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't use any of the conditioners, but I like the Pethead tearless shampoo.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I use Pure Paws (to be honest, I'm NOT fond of the smell, at all, when shampooing - BUT, after the fluffo is dried - they smell devine).

I know that you said that you needed the product today - so my two-cents is worthless - but, helpful for the future, perhaps.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Or Biogroom


Ahh, Biogroom. I forgot about that brand...I think I will choose between the John Paul Pet, EarthBath, & Biogroom.

I really want to try the new Martha Stewart Pet shampoo/conditioner, but I do worry that it's a low quality shampoo that they're marketing with her big name. Unfortunately there are no reviews anywhere online about it, and the full ingredients aren't listed online so I'll have to pass for now. It did say it was Paraben, SLS, & Colorant free which is good.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

I just recently tried the John Paul Pet brightening shampoo and I was pleasantly surprised. I also like the Biogroom shampoo but my favorite is still Pure Paws.


----------

